# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ερώτηση για ζεμπράκια

## MegaNik1996

λοιπον παιδια μετα απο πολυ διαβασμα για το ειδος αποφασισα να παρω ενα ζεμπρακι.Μετα ομως απο καποια αρθρα ειδα οτι ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα πουλια και θελουν να ειναι 2 μαζι.Το κλουβι ομως που εχω κανει για ενα μονο :Anim 55: .To κλουβι ειναι αυτο:[I
MG][
Να παρω ενα που θα ειναι ανετο η δυο για να εχει παρεα αλλα θα ειναι λιγο στενα :Confused0013: ? Και σε περιπτωση που βαλω δυο(αν και δεν το βλεπω) κανει να ειναι 2 αρσενικα μαζι η θα τσακωνονται?

----------


## tonis!

δυο αρσενικα θα τσακωνονται εκτος και αν ειναι αδερφια. Το κλουβι ειναι μικρο... εγω θα σου προτεινα να παρεις ενα μεγαλυτερο κλουβι και να βαλεις μεσα ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια(αρσενικο θηλυκο) ενα μονο του μην αφησεις.Οπως ειπες ειναι κοινωνικα πτηνα!

----------


## MegaNik1996

Δεν εχω χωρο αλλιως θα επαιρνα μεγαλυτερο :sad:

----------


## tonis!

νομιζω και για ενα μονο πτηνο ο χωρος αυτος ειναι περιορισμενος...ενα καλο μεγεθος για ζευγαρι ειναι 30*30*50 (υ*π*μ) αυτες ειναι οι ελαχιστες διαστασεις απο εκει και περα οσο μεγαλυτερο τοσο καλυτερα!

----------


## MegaNik1996

Να παρω μονο ενα?

----------


## tonis!

θα σου ελεγα οχι...ειναι τρομερα κοινωνικα πουλια και επισης οπως ειπα το κλουβι ειναι μικρο ακομη και για ενα!

----------


## COMASCO

εγω λεω απο το να παρεις ενα και να ειναι και μονο του..καλυτερα μην παιρνεις!διοτι και σε αυτο το κλουβακι στεναχωρα θα ειναι παλι!!εσυ αποφασιζεις παντως!

----------


## tonis!

αν το ψαξεις βρισκεις αρκετα μεγαλα κλουβια και ζευγαρωστρες  κατω απο 20 ευρω σε διαφορα e-shop και σε καποια pet shop.

----------


## MegaNik1996

Δεν ειναι για τα λεφτα,ο χωρος ειναι το προβλημα

----------


## MegaNik1996

Πιο παλια σε ενα τετοιο ειχα το καναρινακι μου αλλα επειδη ηταν μικρο το εβαλα σε μια μονη ζευγαρωστρα,και απλα επειδη τα ζεμπρακια ειναι πολυ πιο μικρα πιστευα οτι ενα θα ηταν ενταξει

----------


## tonis!

δεν ειναι και πολυ πιο μικρα απο τα καναρινια,ισα ισα που τα ζεμπρακια θελουν χωρο γιατι ειναι αεικινητα!

----------


## MegaNik1996

σε σχεση με το καναρινι που εχω τα ζεμπρακια ειναι τα μισα σε μεγεθος  :Happy:

----------


## MegaNik1996

οσο για το πεταγμα σκοπευω να το αφηνω να πεταει ελευθερο στο σπιτι για λιγη ωρα οπως αφηνω και το καναρινι μου  :Happy:

----------


## tonis!

συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι καλη ιδεα να βαλεις ενα πτηνο σε τοσο μικρο κλουβι.Ακομη και αν πεταει καποιες ωρες την μερα.

----------


## tonis!

στο μικρο κλουβι εκτος του οτι δεν εχει χωρο για πεταγμα στρεσαρεται πολυ ευκολα και μελανγχολει.

----------


## MegaNik1996

εχω μπερδευτει γιατι σε αυτο το post λεει οτι αυτο το κλουβι κανει για ενα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...83%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## Efthimis98

Το κλουβι αυτο ειναι ενδεικτικο,δεν ξερουμε τις διαστασεις ακριβως....
Ενα κλουβι σαν το δικο μου πιστευω πως κανει.....

Δες στο θεμα ''Το Zebra Finch μου'' !  :Happy: 
στην κατηγορια ''Συστηστε μας τους φτερωτους μας φιλους!  :Happy:

----------


## MegaNik1996

Και η φωτογραφια που εβαλα εγω ενδεικτικη ειναι,απλα του μοιαζει λιγο.Το κλουβι που εχω εχει τετοιο σχημα και διαστασεις 30χ30χ20 (μηκος υψος πλατος).τωρα που το ξεκαθαρισα λιγο καλυτερα κανει αυτο το κλουβι η θα ειναι και παλι μικρο? Συγνωμη για το μπερδεμα που προκαλεσα :sad:

----------


## MegaNik1996

Ευθυμη ενα ζεμπρακι μονο δεν εχεις στο κλουβι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εχω εχω....
Αλλα συντομα μαλλον θα του παρω παρειτσα!  :Happy:

----------


## MegaNik1996

Τι διαστασεις εχει το κλουβακι που το εχεις?

----------


## MegaNik1996

Οι διαστασεις που ανεφερα παραπανω κανουν?

----------


## budgie2000

εμενα ενας στο χωριο μου εχει ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια σε ενα παρομιο κλουβι και επισης εχει  τοποθετιση και φωλια και εχουν γεννησει ..

----------

